# Weight of '06 De Rosa frames



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

This has beem published on derosanews.com today:

Avant 1.180 g 
Dual 1.200 g 
Merak 1.450 g 
King Xlight 1.150 g
Protos 1.000 g 
Tango 1.380g 
Macro 1.350 g
Team 1.500 g
Titanio XS 1.380g 
Titanio t2 1.480 g
Corum 1.600 g 
Neo Primato 1.900 g 
Kron 1.400 g 
Merak pista 1.400 g 
Cross 1.450g 

The forks ' weights are: 370 g for every frames except for the Team which fork is 420 g.


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

*impression of Macro de rosa*

any one ever ride one of these. interested in any feed back.


----------

